# Lucas James Creer finally here (update pics) pg 2



## mummylove

I av moaned for weeks that i couldnt wait to av my little boy and when it least expected it was coming true.

I woke up at 5-30am on the 26/11/11 to go toilet i had a wee and then i felt like a bubble pop then a splash. I knew it had to be my waters. I got up and woke OH up saying i think my waters av gone. We waited for a bit but i just kept leaking so i rang the hospital and they told me to go in. I wasnt having contractions but started to get tummy pains. We got to the hospital around 7-10 cus i had a bath first and had to wait for OHs dad to come so he could watch DD. MW put baby on monitor everything was fine and showed i was aving contractions but irregular. They checked me after 40 mins on monitor and i was only 2cm. My contractions was every 8-10 mins apart and wasnt very strong as this point. I was left there for ages so see if anything happened and at aroun 11am i was told they are sending me home cus i wasnt in active labout even tho my contractions was 6 mins apart now. MW says they av to be closer together and last for longer. I was disappointed as they was starting to hurt. I took pain killers b4 i left and was told if nothing happened with in the 24 hours from waters going i was to go in the next morning at 5-30am to be induced. But....so we left the hospital and half way hope the contractions got worse and close. I got home had another bath but couldnt cope as they was 2-3 mins apart now and very very painful. We was only home just over a hour and we went bk to the hospital. I was given a different MW this time and he was male and omg he was great im so glad i had him. I was taken to a room and was aving contractions every few mins. I was checked after about being there 20 mins and i was 6CM omg. The thing is MW should of checked me again b4 i got sent home in the first place. He also said he can still feel membrane well my waters wasnt completely broke. My contractions went to every 1-2 min just didnt feel like i was getting a break. And i had no pain releif for ages. In the end he gave me the gas and air and then i had pethodin (dont know how to spell it) that didnt work at all and the gas and air didnt help either. I descraced myself by weeing myself but when i weed myself some more waters broke and i weed myself again half hour later and more waters broke. The pain was very intense that i started asking for a epi (which i didnt really want) He checked me and when he touched down there the rest of my waters broke over him lol. And all he says is there defo gone now lol and shouldnt be long. I never got my epi lol. He had to change the sheets 4 times cus i lsot that much water and the last time he changed them i got bk on bed and told him i need to push. he got my be on my knees facing the pillow but when i pushed that way it hurt way to much. So he got me to lye on my left side and it soon begun. I had to push but it was hurting so much. MW lift my right leg up and i was holding OHs had. And MW said push when i have to. So i started pushing and squeezing OHs had and he would squeeze bk which made me push harder. MW had to tell him to slow down cus i was pushing for ages without a break. I was pushing and his head started to come out MW tells me to slow down cus if i kept going i would tear so i stopped and his head popped bk in lol. I started to push again and his head was half out and MW noticed he had cord round his arm and neck. It wasnt tight but when i heard round his neck i started to panic. MW got it from round is neck and within 3 more pushes he was out and put on my chest. He was so cute. Placenta didnt want to come out i had to push to get that out. After all is done this is our baby boy

Lucas James Creer born 26/11/11 weighing 7lb 9
 



Attached Files:







lucas and mummy.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 83









Daddy and lucas.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 78









Lucas.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 70









lucas3.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 78









lucas2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 54


----------



## mummylove

Plus look how much he looks like his big sister

Summer when she was born
 



Attached Files:







summer2.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## littlelady23

aw congrats, what a cutie! x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

awww sounds like you done amazing! congrats he is gorgeous xx


----------



## mum2b2009

big congrats hes lovely


----------



## Sarah24

Yay well done!! Huge congrats, he's such a cutie : D xxx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Awww congratulations hunny! You did great and he is soooo cute xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Congrats, he does look like his sister! x


----------



## queenlavera

Congrats!!!


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations!!!!!!!! Must've been so scary to hear that the cord was around his neck, but I'm glad they got it off and you were able to continue. :)


----------



## Audraia

Congrats! How adorable :)


----------



## Misstink

Congratulations hunni, he is gorgeous!!:baby:
Fab name choice too, we are calling our little boy Lucas!!
xxxx


----------



## MummyMEE

Well done!! Such a cutie xx


----------



## Frankie

Congratulations x


----------



## mummylove

Pics with little man and his big sister.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0359.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 35









summer and lucas.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 35









DSCF0362.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 32









Summer and lucas 2.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 35









DSCF0363.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Awww he looks so teeny in those clothes!!! And he does look like his sister! I said congrats on ur other post but I want to say it again, he is lovely.


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats :)


----------



## Blah11

Yay, well done! What a big boy for his gestation too!


----------



## missmayhem

congrats hunn he really is a cutie


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well done again, and pics brought tears to my eyes as i imagined my lo meeting his big brother! :)


----------



## lynnikins

congrats again hunni hes adorable


----------



## FM_DJ

Congratulations!


----------



## Gretaa

he's a sweetheart :)) Congratulations to yoU!!! :)


----------



## Belle25

Congrats! He is gorgeous!
xx


----------



## Kristin52

congrats!


----------



## mummylove

Thank u all. Summer is protective of him already lol


----------



## DG1984

Congrats, what a cutie!! :)


----------



## NicolaWynne

Congratulations! That was unexpected x x he so cute! x x


----------



## TwilightAgain

He's perfect! Congrats :flower:


----------



## caiis101

He's so cute! Congrats and thanks for sharing! :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Congratulations!


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Congrats! Hes gorgeous!


----------



## whirlwind

Congratulations on your little boy! He's really cute :)


----------



## ljo1984

Yay congratulations! You didn't need your ball after all lol. He's gorgeous and your lo's are definatly alike looking at your ticker pics. Xx


----------



## mummylove

Thank u everyone. He was up every 2 and half hours last night lol just glad his eating better now as the first day he didnt really eat much


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations, he is a cutie x


----------



## HayleyZahra

*Congrats to you both!

I kept seeing your posts wanting baby, glad you had a good labour!
Well done! hes gorgeous!

xxxx*


----------



## Charlieblue

Congratulations he is beautiful, can't wait for my baby now, my little girl is only 18 months so not sure how she will react. Hopefully she will love him. xxx


----------



## no1seasider

You beat me i cant believe it!!!Congratulations hun!! Did OH make it to the football? lol!! xx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations hon, he's beautiful!


----------



## Lulu1982

Congratulations!! He's lovely! It makes me so excited reading all of these birth stories!!


----------



## lovingmom2

Congrats!


----------



## mummylove

no1seasider said:


> You beat me i cant believe it!!!Congratulations hun!! Did OH make it to the football? lol!! xx

no lol it was 3pm kick off think he was gutted but he never said anything dont think he would dare lol


----------



## BeachComber

mummylove said:


> Pics with little man and his big sister.


aww he is adorable!!!


----------



## no1seasider

mummylove said:


> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> You beat me i cant believe it!!!Congratulations hun!! Did OH make it to the football? lol!! xx
> 
> no lol it was 3pm kick off think he was gutted but he never said anything dont think he would dare lolClick to expand...

Lol!! we went,i was hoping the excitement would set me off! Have another match saturday which im hoping i'll miss as my little man will be here!!


----------



## mummylove

He will go Saturday. Im not going to start going again till after new year. I do miss it but id rather be with my babies :)


----------



## mummylove

Wish my little man would stay awake longer than a few mins lol love looking at him and him staring bk :)


----------



## mummykcc

Congratulations! :) xx


----------



## mummy2anangel

congrats hun, 2days after our baby was born xx


----------

